# First meeting with new kids



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Ok I need some help. I have bitten off more then I can handle at the moment and I’m exhausted. 
I am the meat goat leader for our 4H and tonight is going to be our first meeting. Our meetings have to be 1-2 hours long and for the most part I want it to be a meet and greet, who needs goats, who has goats, who just wants to lean, what they want to learn. Except for my kids (which I’m not worried about) these are all NEW to goats. I don’t think the meet and greet is going to take a hour. So I have been thinking what to do is ask SIMPLE questions have with multiple choice and have the kids answer and explain the answer to them. But I need help coming up with those simple questions. So far I have what are the 3 things a goat needs to survive, how long is their gestation. I’m just not working on all cylinders today and need a hand here. So what are some easy question, even wacky cool things to ask.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Not sure if this is what your looking for... maybe just ask and see if they know the answer and how much they know about it and expand? 
How many babies do you think they have? 
How many breeds do you know of? 
Do goats need their hoofs trimmed?
Do goats need minerals? 
What type of shelter do goats need? 
I'm not sure how much the kids know... maybe some super basic ones or cool facts
How long do goats live for
What shape is their pupils
What makes a healthy goat/what does a healthy goat look like
Hope this helps a little!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If these are all new goat owners, I would have a hand out with basic shelter, food and mineral requirements. Different breeds - are they showing milk or meat, and your rules as to possession date, horn length and age requirements, so they don't purchase something they can't show.
A hand out for future meetings, and what kinds of things would they like to see covered in upcoming meetings.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> If these are all new goat owners, I would have a hand out with basic shelter, food and mineral requirements. Different breeds - are they showing milk or meat, and your rules as to possession date, horn length and age requirements, so they don't purchase something they can't show.
> A hand out for future meetings, and what kinds of things would they like to see covered in upcoming meetings.


I have all that and sent that out to them and plan on going over it but I still don't think it's going to be a hour. I want it to be fun and educational. We can not have in person meetings so it's zoom so just trying to keep the kids interested.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Also was it you that are a leader as well and made a post kinda like this and you couldn’t find much on fetal development? If so I have something for you! I’ll share it when I have time to go threw my million pictures.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Kass said:


> Not sure if this is what your looking for... maybe just ask and see if they know the answer and how much they know about it and expand?
> How many babies do you think they have?
> How many breeds do you know of?
> Do goats need their hoofs trimmed?
> ...


Yes!!! Absolutely perfect! Thank you so much


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, I.m a leader too... we are already into sign ups..and planning our workshops. That would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I found this and though of you but for the life of me could NOT remember your user name.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How about silly questions like 
do goats really eat tin cans like Popeyes eats spinach?
Why do they look like they’re chewing bubble gum all the time?
Do goats like tortilla chips or popcorn better?
Silly wording can go a long way to keeping things light and friendly?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I should have done that, lol I totally lost their interest. I just wish we could have in person meetings. I basically asked all the parents how they feel about in person meetings and they were all ok with it, I just need to see how in trouble I would get if I did hold them. I know I can trust 3 families not to get bent out of shape about it I am just not sure about the other 3 families. Stupid covid!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

AndersonRanch said:


> I should have done that, lol I totally lost their interest. I just wish we could have in person meetings. I basically asked all the parents how they feel about in person meetings and they were all ok with it, I just need to see how in trouble I would get if I did hold them. I know I can trust 3 families not to get bent out of shape about it I am just not sure about the other 3 families. Stupid covid!


Something you could do if you decide to go with in person meetings is maybe tape off space for the kids to sit so they're apart and require masks. My son's preschool does this with hoola hoops on the ground and it works well. Depending on your area if you could do it outside that would be even better.

For future zoom meetings, one thing I have noticed with my kids and zoom is someone just talking to them is boring and they disconnect quickly. Could you try maybe doing the zoom from somewhere near an actual goat. Maybe go over some things with the goat there. Do a slide show with lots of pictures, etc

I would try to get the kids hand outs and such to the parents to print off and give them to the kids right before the meeting.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Anderson - thanks for the gestation calendar - awesome!!!! I find it hard holding all kids interest, really depends on the kid . We are blessed we can hold in person meetings. We just mask up, have hand sanitizer available and practice the 6 ft. rule....


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Yeah these are super young kids so I need to figure out A way to keep them interested. For the most part they just want to show and sell a wether but I want them to learn and have fun too even if this isn’t something they really want to stick with. I think I’m going to hold the in person meetings and go with the original rules before we went back on total shut down (which no one is paying attention to in our community anyways) and just hold them outside, no more then 10 people and wear a mask. I just need to figure out what kind of trouble I will get into. But kids really do need SOMETHING fun in their life right now.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are in an area where the weather is nice, I would think in person outside would be fine. (Oh, Calif, you probably do have decent weather!)


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Lol we are cry babies about our mid 50s as a high lol 
I was thinking about this a lot today so called one of the other moms in another group to ask her about her opinion on this and any worries, she really keeps up on all things 4H. She said she is doing her meetings in person but NOT doing it at her house/ property for liability reasons. That is something she is very concerned about and with the new rules she’s not sure if the 4H insurance would kick in IF it was spread during one of the meetings. She is a bit south for us but she has it at the school parking lot. We have a park and ride in our area so need be I figure we can just all park in a row and sit on our tailgates and have the meeting. It will be very classy lol but whatever works lol


----------

